# a trio of grumpy cats!



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i have another spiral blade portrait ive been pickin away at for some time now. but kept putting it up as i was having problems with the clamps holding tbe blades. blades kept poppin out of bottom clamp. blades were also breaking like crazy. difficult cutting,too. i couldnt figure out tbe problem.
welp, i wanted to do grumpy cat today so figgered id trudge through and see if maybe i can figure out tbe problem with my excaliber. about halfway tbrough scrolling grumpy cats,i stopped for a minute then it hit me:check to see if upper arm js parallel with the table.
NOPE. 1/4" off! got that straight and i was in heaven!! blades clamped right up and she was cutting awesome! cut my time waaaaay down!










think ill be breaking out the other portrait tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are really nice Tom. I know what you mean about tools being a little and causing all sorts of problems.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

3 grumpy cats and (now) one happy woodworker.


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

Those are very cool. I love the look on the cat's face.


----------

